# How much engine painting can I do and still claim original condition?



## paly57 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how much repainting I can do in the engine compartment of my original 66 GTO and still claim originality. I have had an appriaser tell me not to do any repainting, just use some very fine steel wool and clean things up. However, I do have some brackets and a fan cowell that would look much better repainted. 

I would appreciate any advice, especially from any other owners who have GTOs that would be classified as originals.

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If you decide on painting, the trick would be getting the gloss correct, originally a 60% gloss that I am sure has lost most of it's shine over the last 40 + years. Maybe test spray on a paint stir the different mixtures (60%, 50% and 40%) until you find one that best matches the original inner fenders, firewall and core support. Nothing would be worst than having the newly painted pieces stand out against the rest of the engine compartment.


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

After building for years and doing remodels I can say be careful on looks perspective because once you start its hard to stop due to the new stuff makes the old stuff look worse!! Food for thought


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

None. Once it's repainted, it is no longer original. No wiggle room there. If you touch it up a bit for your own enjoyment, so be it. If it were me, iI'd clean up the rust with fine steel wool and wd40, and see how it looks. I know this is a worn-out statement, but here goes: "they're only original once." Good luck.


----------



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

*Repainting*

Does the same, it hurts the value of the car, apply to the paint job. I have a 1965 GTO which I believe has the original paint, Blueslate Mist, but in need of a paint job. Repaint or not?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The same WAY applies to the paint job. Especially now, because so few are left. If your paint is all there, I'd leave it. If it's starting to get thin and surface rusty, then it needs to be re-done. The key is to have the original finish, but if the car is decaying, you have to stop the decay. If it's ugly as heck, you may want to repaint it. I repainted a few original paint cars back in the '70's--'80's and thought nothing of it at the time. The old Magic Mirror Laquer went flat in about 4 years, and looked like colored primer. None of the metallic colors held up really well, unless garaged. White seemed to hold up the best. What shape is your paint actually in?


----------



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

*Photos*

How do I send pictures? I could show you the paint.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't figure that one out, myself. I was able to do it one time, but that was it. Anybody??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When you Quick Reply, click the "Go Advanced" button. Scroll down to "Additional Options". You'll then see the "Manage Attachments" button. Click the "browse" button, open your pic file from your computer. repeat the "browse" buttons for each file you want upload then hit the "upload" button.. It will upload all the pix you selected in a thumbnail for each....

Sample....


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Contrary to what some have said on this posting, redoing the engine compartment to me is a no-brainer. I bought a '64 GTO new, and the original engine paint began rusting after only a month after I took delivery of the car. I'm not referring to the exhaust flange areas on the heads or the heat crossover on the intake, but overall engine paint showing rust because the paint was applied so thinly. Same with the 60 degree gloss black radiator support, inner fenders, and suspension. The worst is the front suspension which had a very thin coat of black paint that rusted the first time it got wet. 

You will NOT detract value from an old GTO by redoing the engine compartment or any other part of the car--assuming it's done well. If you doubt me, check auction prices of restored vs. rusty original cars. The only excecption to this would be if someone had shrinkwrapped or stored a new GTO in a climate controlled environment from the time it was new. There have been a few of those through the years, but I assume you're talking reality here.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Richard Boneske said:


> Contrary to what some have said on this posting, redoing the engine compartment to me is a no-brainer. I bought a '64 GTO new, and the original engine paint began rusting after only a month after I took delivery of the car. I'm not referring to the exhaust flange areas on the heads or the heat crossover on the intake, but overall engine paint showing rust because the paint was applied so thinly. Same with the 60 degree gloss black radiator support, inner fenders, and suspension. The worst is the front suspension which had a very thin coat of black paint that rusted the first time it got wet.
> 
> You will NOT detract value from an old GTO by redoing the engine compartment or any other part of the car--assuming it's done well. If you doubt me, check auction prices of restored vs. rusty original cars. The only excecption to this would be if someone had shrinkwrapped or stored a new GTO in a climate controlled environment from the time it was new. There have been a few of those through the years, but I assume you're talking reality here.


His question was "how much can be done and still claim original". I agree a well REPAINTED engine compartment is good looking but it is no longer original, which was his question. Yes, all the components are original but they have been "restored" with a repaint. If your goal is to keep it all "original, UNRESTORED" then don't paint it.


----------



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

*1965*

Pictures


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Repaint the car. The paint looks like a re-do: the double pin stripe is not correct for a '65 (should be single) and the protective strip on the sides is not correct. Both are indicative of a repaint, probably 30 years ago. Those vinyl strips were all the rage in the mid-late 70's. I would do a complete repaint of the car and not think twice. You will be very much improving its value. It looks like a nice, straight car. Even has the rare Soft Ray glass!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree Have the bumpers rechromed too while you're at it. Then you'll probably want to rechrome/replace headlite bezels, etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, what a super clean car to start with !!! I wouldn't hesitate to restore that either. After you get it off the roto and start re-assembling it (yeah, that's where most of these projects end up), change the door mirror too. It should be round...


----------



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

*More pictures on my 65 Goat*

Thanks for all the great suggestions. Here are some more photos, is anyone is interested.


Pictures by kraused - Photobucket


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Factory A/C, a '67 Hurst dual gate shifter and console, Ralley Guages, and deluxe steering wheel. Nice, solid, honest old car. Well worthy of a cosmetic restoration. Good find!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

an excellent candidate for a restoration- this car is well past the point of "original" and needs some tlc to bring her back to glory- but looks like you have a very complete car to start with good luck and have fun with it


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Unless you have owned the car since it was new, it would be hard to tell if the paint is original. I remember back in the sixties that most dealers would take a trade-in and steamclean the engine compartment and do a repaint if it needed it, which could mean that it was repainted several years after it was built.


----------

